# Stocking



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

Hello. How do I stop an ammonia spike? I wondered if I could possible add 7 Mbunas to a new tank. Thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

There are a couple ways to reduce ammonia in an aquarium, one is to perform a water change AND add a water conditioner that is appropriate for your tap water parameters and the 2nd is to use a product like Prime water conditioner to temporarily make the ammonia non-toxic to your fish.

Can you provide more details on how long this tank has been set up and whether you properly cycled it so that you have zero ammonia, zero nitrite and some level of nitrate above zero.

I don't recommend adding any fish to this tank if it is not properly cycled.


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

This tank is currently cycling. I asked because I wanted to add fish as soon as it is is done and get a decent amount in the tank to reduce aggression. I am fish in cycling and have been so far for 2 weeks. Sorry to ask another question, but the conditioner you mentioned, could that be used to detoxify water so I could add cichlids during cycling?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not cycle with fish, and if you are I would not add cichlids. Some use feeder goldfish.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

GuitarShark said:


> ...but the conditioner you mentioned, could that be used to detoxify water so I could add cichlids during cycling?


Seachem Prime or Safe only detoxifies ammonia/nitrite for around 24 hours so in theory you'd need to keep re-adding the Prime/Safe, but I question whether this method would even allow the cycle to progress. IMO in your situation the better way is to keep doing large daily or every other day water changes for the next 3-4 weeks. The amount or % would depend on the tank size/bioload. For fully stocked tanks I'd do 50% daily water changes for 5-6 weeks to cycle my tanks.


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

Ok one more question. I just tested for ammonia and nitrite. Both read 0. I am confused. I thought ammonia would be in the tank by now. Just a little confused on why they read zero. How am I even supposed to tell if it is done cycling if it reads no ammonia? Thanks for all of the help guys.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It can take 2 weeks for ammonia to start showing up and nitrite will not start until ammonia has been there a while. The nitrite producing bacteria need a chance to grow and multiply and produce nitrite waste.

Plan on six weeks.


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

Thank you guys so much. You guys have been super helpful.


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

One more thing, just tested tank. No ammonia or nitrite, but there is nitrate. Is this even possible on the second week? Thank you again for all of the responses.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

How many fish do you have in there right now and how long have they been in there? Are the tank, water, and filter media all new prior to adding the fish?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also what are the test results from your tap water?


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

I have 6 goldfish and they have been in there for 2 weeks. All media is new except thermometer. Same with water and tank. All rock is old and I have a bit of used substrate. I have no ammonia, nitrate, or nitrite in tap water. Yet somehow, I have nitrate in tank water after 2 weeks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If the rock came from a cycled tank and same with the substrate...assuming they were kept wet and oxygenated during the move from old tank to new tank...you may have established bacteria growing on the rock and substrate that is helping.


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

Ok. Thank you. Will rest again and post results.


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

Test not rest sorry.


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

Ok. Test results showing between 5.0 ppm 10 ppm nitrate. Ammonia is at 0. Does this mean it is safe to add fish?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How many fish and what size are in there now? With fish-in cycling, you can't add all the new fish at once...not even close. Depending on what the current bioload is, you might be able to add the first group of timid fish.

The ammonia and nitrite has been zero for more than 2 consecutive days?


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

Sorry for not replying sooner. Had work. Tank is fully cycled with ammonia and nitrite both at 0ppm while nitrate is at 10ppm and is increasing gradually. For any cichlid lovers wondering how to successfully cycle in 2 weeks, a word of advice.
Use rocks, substrate, and decor from an old tank, place the old filter on the new tank and let it run for a couple of hours or a couple of days depending on personal preference, and use tetra safestart. Turn the lights off for the first day after safestart is added and add more than the bottle says (double if wanted). Also, do fish in cycling as this is more effective. Thank you to everyone who replied! :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------

